
Nascent exascale supercomputers offer promise, present challenges - pseudolus
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/37/22623
======
wadkar
Okay article. I wish it had gone a bit in depth about the challenges though.

What’s prohibiting deployment and running of large scale distributed systems
in Exascale scenarios that is not present in Petascale?

My understanding is that power/heat issues can be managed (see: Cloud
vendors).

Are there any software/PL challenges?

